# Team INDIA did it,wins T20 WC.........



## eggman (Sep 24, 2007)

An inexperienced team full of youngsters without the big guns, a new captain, problems with coach when went to play a virtually unknown format of game, nobody would've thought they will come back home as the Champions.But against all odds, team INDIA became the Twenty20 world champions.  In the course of their victory , they defeated the Invincible hosts, the World champions and their moral rivals Pakistan,twice(maintaining their winning streak in WC against them). Its a real achievement and a matter of proud. 

*CHAK DE INDIA.........................*


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 24, 2007)

THAT was fast! 

Yup! Congrats Team India!


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 24, 2007)

ya thats a GOOD NEWS.....


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 24, 2007)

Match was very interesting.


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2007)

A real nail-bitting ending.......I'm gonna go deaf with Crackers.but I don't mind


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 24, 2007)

Buhahahahaaaaaaaaa.....................Why did PAk have to lose???????WHY????WHY????WHY?????/


----------



## vish786 (Sep 24, 2007)

*

finally we made it, oops they made it  

Chakkkkkkk          deeeeeeeeee INdiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Ma Patriotism is overflowing 


*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 24, 2007)

great.........


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Buhahahahaaaaaaaaa.....................Why did PAk have to lose???????WHY????WHY????WHY?????/


kyonki, Jo ek baar India se haare, wo hai Pakistan


----------



## vish786 (Sep 24, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> kyonki, Jo ek baar India se haare, wo hai Pakistan



*Jo bar bar haare who bhi pakistan *


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2007)

man india was lucky .... seriuosly lucky ... 5 balls 6 runs ... damn that was close ... sreesanth and bhajji dono ne itne run diye ... bhangi


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> man india was lucky .... seriuosly lucky ... 5 balls 6 runs ... damn that was close ... sreesanth and bhajji dono ne itne run diye ... bhangi


Fortune favors the Brave ........


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> man india was lucky .... seriuosly lucky ... 5 balls 6 runs ... damn that was close ... sreesanth and bhajji dono ne itne run diye ... *bhangi*



No need to use slang......They did what they could.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2007)

Now the people will go(are going) nuts


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 24, 2007)

अबे जो भी हो, atleast जीत तो गए ना. Now keep the team Coach Less


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 24, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> अबे जो भी हो, atleast जीत तो गए ना. Now keep the team Coach Less


Agreed +1! Some coaches just put insane pressure on the Team!


----------



## Who (Sep 24, 2007)

after winning the first game by bowl out , i had a feeling india will do something in this world cup but this is huge , they did it, with all respect i would say  "YEAH !!!".


----------



## almighty (Sep 24, 2007)

Jeet Gaya Bhai Jeet Gaya India Jeet Gaya


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes we won it.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL... i cant believe INDIA has won


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 24, 2007)

none of the world cup finals uptil now has been this close. Not even the 83, because in 83 final, we had got them down quite early.
Last over finish man!!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 24, 2007)

Hearty Congratulations to Indian Team!
Hip..Hip..Hurayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  
Time to have a big bash! Njoyyy!


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 24, 2007)

we kicked evry teams asses off.......YEAH !!!   HURRAH  !!!!*img99.exs.cx/img99/8577/yupi3ti.gif


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 24, 2007)

For the entire second innings ..... my stomach was aching from the pressure ....

What a match .... truly fantastic ...... I thought from the last ball that ball would go for four definitely...from that angle sreesanth was nowhere to be  seen ....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 24, 2007)

best T20 match of the tournament...
Thank God India has broken the jinx finally


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow !! India Winsss..............


----------



## go4saket (Sep 24, 2007)

Boss, its was just awsome... Hats off to the young Indian team... Now the big players who refused to play in this series would be stratching their ass off...


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah Babyyy!!!!! We did it! We kicked their ass. Awesome match. Simply mindblowing. CHAK DE INDIA! I'm proud of you.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 24, 2007)

India won by sheer luck man!!

Joginder singh had almost lost the match for India. Can't be bowl straight!!

Had some leftover cracker's from last year. Finished them off.


----------



## go4saket (Sep 24, 2007)

Sach main yaar, Jogender ko hamesha ke liye bye bye kar dena chahiye...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 24, 2007)

GREAT, Awesome Win 

Somehow, i feel that match was fixed..... i am not in favour of Pakistan but why the heck Bismilah had to take risky shot when they had almost won the match. The catch got straight in fielder's hand and the Bowl was almost Wide


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 24, 2007)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo ..(my reaction aftr match...)


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 24, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Hearty Congratulations to Indian Team!
> Hip..Hip..Hurayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> Time to have a big bash! Njoyyy!


Now dats the real indian
......yeahhhh we won....best finish off from indian team after a long time


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done India chak de  

good team work


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 24, 2007)

yahoooooooooooooo



brilliant captaincy

sreeshant .......................out of mind.......... 

bhajji .............. better practice for australian series


at last INDIA won 

WONNNNNNNNNN

1 Crore To Yuvraj

8 Crores To Indian Team 

From Bcci


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> none of the world cup finals uptil now has been this close. Not even the 83, because in 83 final, we had got them down quite early.
> Last over finish man!!


Its not ODI world cup.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 24, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Sach main yaar, Jogender ko hamesha ke liye bye bye kar dena chahiye...



joginder is o ne LUCKY CHAP.....his all balls were 4/6 balls....lucky chap to get 2 wickets....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 24, 2007)

I will enjoy through out whole night.Its party time dudes..............


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 24, 2007)

good thing that they won considering that Gambhir was the only one who was able to use his bat.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> good thing that they won considering that Gambhir was the only one who was able to use his bat.



I was just about the put this up. I was shocked when no one mentioned Gambhir in the presentation ceremony absolutely no one.....!!!  comon..... has scored half of India's score guys!!!


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 24, 2007)

well done young india. i watched the first 3-4 overs when pakistan were 30 runs+, and simply couldnt watch more. i was afraid a 2003 final repeat was in prospect. instead started watching simpsons. and then when suddenly everyone in my house and building started screaming i thought india had taken a wicket or something, instead they had won the world cup.

one thing to ponder over though, dhoni won all four tosses in last four must win matches. i dont mean take credit away from india but some fortune did favour india.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2007)

AMAAAAAAAZING! Go Indiaaaaa! I'm so proud to be an Indian...

And you could count on Bajji to make the game interesting....or it was going to be an anticlimax


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yahoo!!  
I can't control my joy.I am feeling very proud.I also went with my friends waving our flag.
Watched at my friends home.Had a blast!!!
Everybody shouting & after victory coke & all snacks.
Will never forget this day.
Chak de India !!


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Yahoo!!
> I can't control my joy.I am feeling very proud.I also went with my friends waving our flag.
> Watched at my friends home.Had a blast!!!
> Everybody shouting & after victory coke & all snacks.
> ...



Really COKE   ...it time for beer to flow 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=614071&postcount=5
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=614072&postcount=6

can these two members come and write now what they meant...and loosing confidence in HOME team so early...who has reached finals


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 24, 2007)

we won we won we won, jus came back after screaming and waving the flag all around M.G road, man its feels great. Its gud beer shops are still open 

PS: Nothing beats Open jeep when u want to create menace


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2007)

$ 2 Million for Team India.
Rs. 1 Cr for yuvraj.
^^ From BCCI

Rs 5 Lac for Uthappa
Rs 5 Lac for Venkatesh Prasad 
^^ from Karnataka CM.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> PS: Nothing beats Open jeep when u want to create menace


Whoa!Which jeep you have?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2007)

And the good lord said: "The beers shall flow..."


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 24, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Whoa!Which jeep you have?


 

its my friends jeep and brand will be mahindra modified and pimped
here goes my 1st bottle of beer, n we are planning to go again one round was not enough ny1 wants to come


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 24, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> its my friends jeep and brand will be mahindra modified and pimped
> here goes my 1st bottle of beer, n we are planning to go again one round was not enough ny1 wants to come



carefull...drinnking and driving can get u in papers too


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 24, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> carefull...drinnking and driving can get u in papers too


in mumbai it can get you into jail too (if you survive the ride)


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 24, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> carefull...drinnking and driving can get u in papers too


dude who said i gona drive, for that we have a decent one in our group, u knw the one who dont drink, smoke, dont get laid n stuff  ohhh crap beer starting to act



			
				pannaguma said:
			
		

> in mumbai it can get you into jail too (if you survive the ride)


chill out dude, we have done this numerous times, dont worry too much


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 24, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> .... dont get laid n stuff .........


 LOL. frankly this win has driven indians crazy.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey don't promote beer drinking and smoking boy.... its not good.


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 24, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> chill out dude, we have done this numerous times, dont worry too much


i was reffering to a new policy of the traffic police in mumbai, where people driving rash and/or drunk have to spend a day in prison in addition to the fines.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 24, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Hey don't promote beer drinking and smoking boy.... its not good.



Individuals to individuals.....SMOKING Is bad...but drinking beer..HEAVEN 

did i say CHILLED BEER..


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 24, 2007)

BEFORE (drunk)


			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> And the good lord said: "The beers shall flow..."



AFTER (sober)


			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Hey don't promote beer drinking and smoking boy.... its not good.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 24, 2007)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooo //
chak diya india 
sach mein yaar young Indian team mein kamaal ka JOSH hai....  
Ganpati bapa moriyaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## escape7 (Sep 24, 2007)

Saw the entire game, it was nice, heart stopping play, cricket won today. Just amazing....

And three cheers for India :cheers:^3


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 25, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Hey don't promote beer drinking and smoking boy.... its not good.


buddy i never said drinking or smoking is glorious thing to do, i dont smoke my self.

PG : dudes dont drink , dont  drive after drinking and dont smoke its injurious to health 



			
				pannaguma said:
			
		

> i was reffering to a new policy of the traffic police in mumbai, where people driving rash and/or drunk have to spend a day in prison in addition to the fines.


 
buddy its alright, but i must tell you while coming back we danced with a traffic police  guy gave him a beer bottle also, after all he should also enjoy last time india won the world cup i was not even born


----------



## casanova (Sep 25, 2007)

Watched the whole match @ office. With all employees shouting, it felt as if I was in the stadium.

Nice try with bat by Yousuf Pathan.
Superb Innings by Gambhir
Great bowling by Umar Gul
Nice finishing touch by Rohit Sharma (Don't even remember his name)

Great start by R. P Singh for India and Imran Nazir for Pakistan.
What a throw by Uthappa.
Suddenly, the hero of the match peeped in. Irfan Pathan with amazing figures. It wasn't recognised what he had done until India managed to win by sending the whole team back. WOW, what a figure 4-0-16-3.

Harbhajan was smashed. A mistake by Dhoni here. Pakistans were struggling with seamers and they got comfortable with Bhajji bowling. What an over that was for Pakistan. 19 runs from an over of the experience ace spinner Bhajji.

Sreesanth was smashed again for two sixes. He might be saying why I missed the run out but managed to send the smasher back.

Two overs to go. R.P Singh strikes again. And luck favors Joginder Sharma once again.

What a match. Can somebody give a detail of all the awards given in presentation ceremony. I missed it.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 25, 2007)

Mom=> Pathan
Mos=> Afridi


----------



## casanova (Sep 25, 2007)

Were there any others like Fastest 50, Most sixes, etc


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 25, 2007)

I think Yousuf Pathan will be a very good player.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> Were there any others like Fastest 50, Most sixes, etc



nothing like that was given. India will get the prize money, pakistan got nothing..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 25, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> nothing like that was given. India will get the prize money, pakistan got nothing..


How could you say that?  They got the defeat on their face.

lol half of India is celebrating WC win on the streets.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 25, 2007)

Chak de India ...Shah Rukh was also there...
we also had a little party here with cheese burgers and cold drinks


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 25, 2007)

It was great match! I loved it!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 25, 2007)

The win Just wipes all the bad vibes of the Last one Day international.
  India wins Wold Cup...Wow and did i live to type it here..!


----------



## azzu (Sep 25, 2007)

Xellent allround criket pity MISBAH


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 25, 2007)

chak de INDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAA !!!

yo man we won WC   

in 2 chu*iyon ne to watt hee laga dee thi..bhajji n sreesanth....58 runs needed in 28 balls ..kuch der baad 6 run needed in 4 balls..i was just to die by emotions .... 

then i prayed GOD..if u exist..help.............and whoooooooooooooooooooo....

a catch in the hands of Sri...............thank U GOD..

n cheers to alll !!! CHAK DE !!!!


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 25, 2007)

did anyone hear shoaib's comments..... " I want to thank all the muslims in the world" . .. and thank you Irfan Pathan for winning it for Inida

shoaib must be punished by ICC for making such a stupid comment


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 25, 2007)

he is MF truly..........did he actually say irfan pathan..ye saale paki hote hee aise hai..khisiyani billi khamba noche 

hav u seen "lakshya" ..in which pakis try to malign indian muslim soldiers on islam account.....but what gud reply they give..

we are INDIANS first then anything  ......... 
to fuk with such shoaib malik


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 25, 2007)

Let's HOPE that Lawson doesn't drink anything offered to him by anyone...


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ tht one is bouncer for me


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ he means Geoff Lawson dont want to die like Bob Woolmer...........


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 25, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Really COKE   ...it time for beer to flow
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=614071&postcount=5
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=614072&postcount=6
> ...



I don't drink.Also there were some 6 girls in our group & they brought the coke. 

Did anyone record the match?
I want the cd/dvd of it.I am ready to pay for it.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Did anyone record the match?
> I want the cd/dvd of it.I am ready to pay for it.


Not sure about that but Ind vs. Aus semifinal is the latest doing the rounds in torrents, for the moment. Patience, I guess people still haven't recovered from a hard night's partying.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats India, way to go. I was really happy the way they got back into the game. I think the present younger generation has immense potential. What they need is proper training - pure, untouched by politics.   

And I don't haf anything to say about Shoaib's statement. Irfan Pathan winning the MoM award was an insulting slap on Shoaib's face. It showed that at least muslims in our team are first Indians, then Muslims and definitely not the ones who "supported Pak for their win"!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am on dialup,so can't download from torrents.If anyone has please give me.
@infrareddude-Completely agree with you.


----------



## blueshift (Sep 25, 2007)

Great Great Great!!


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 25, 2007)

There will be OPEN BUS ride for the team when its arrives at MUMBAI AIRPORT which will take them to WANKHEDE...and that day enetry to stadium is FREE.....


----------



## Apollo (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone who lives in the suburbs and beyond should know that travelling by road or rail is going to be dicey, given the Ganesh immersions in full swing. I'm curious to see how many turn up for this open bus ride. One thing's for certain, it will only add to the traffic headaches!


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 25, 2007)

Apollo said:
			
		

> Anyone who lives in the suburbs and beyond should know that travelling by road or rail is going to be dicey, given the Ganesh immersions in full swing. I'm curious to see how many turn up for this open bus ride. One thing's for certain, it will only add to the traffic headaches!



will not be today...i guess tomm....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 25, 2007)

congo to the indian team and all indians


----------



## casanova (Sep 25, 2007)

Yesh, the ride is on Wednesday.


----------

